# Voyagerfan99's For Sale Thread



## voyagerfan99

*Voyagerfan99's Has Stuff for Sale!*

I only accept PayPal. Please post any questions you have in the thread. If you're uncomfortable posting anything in the thread please PM me.

HEATWARE FEEDBACK

*Currently for sale:*
Picture with user info will be edited in.

*ASUS GTX 670 2GB - $50*
I'm the second owner of this GPU. Works fine.
**

*AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - $50*
Hex-core processor. It's not an unlocked chip but is a solid performer. All you get is the processor (no heatsink)




*Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD6850 - $20*
Bought this off someone here on CoFo (can't remember who). I threw it in my HTPC just to test it, intending to use it down the road but no longer have a need for it. Works fine.




*SOLD:*
Motion Computing Tablet PC *SOLD*
D-Link PCI Rangebooster N Wireless Adapter - *SOLD*
Eee PC 900HA *SOLD*
8800GT - *SOLD*
9800GT - *SOLD*
Xbox 360 Arcade + 60GB HDD, cables, controller, headset *SOLD*
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 5.1 Card - *SOLD*
ASUS HD4870DK 1GB - *SOLD*
Pentax K1000 Film SLR Camera with 50mm lens - *SOLD*
AMD Heatsink & Fan - *SOLD*
AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition - *SOLD*
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ Motherboard - *SOLD*
XFX Radeon HD6870 - *SOLD*
G. Skill DDR3 PC3-10666 - *SOLD*
Gigabyte GTX 570OC - *SOLD*
ASUS 9800GT - *SOLD*
LG Nexus 5 - *SOLD*
Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 Socket AM3 Motherboard* - Sold*
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4GB - *SOLD*


----------



## dannaswolcott

I would pay $200 shipped for the laptop, But I wont have the money till I get paid again on the 24th .....


----------



## ganzey

would you be willing to trade for an hp dv2000 laptop?


----------



## voyagerfan99

dannaswolcott said:


> I would pay $200 shipped for the laptop, But I wont have the money till I get paid again on the 24th .....



Unless I get other offers, I will keep you in mind. I can wait.



ganzey said:


> would you be willing to trade for an hp dv2000 laptop?



Sorry, I have no use for another laptop.


----------



## dannaswolcott

voyagerfan99 said:


> Unless I get other offers, I will keep you in mind. I can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have no use for another laptop.



K, Ill let ya know, id take it if it dont sell.... I could use an windows xp laptop in the house, and being its a gateway and tablet its a plus for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dannaswolcott said:


> K, Ill let ya know, id take it if it dont sell.... I could use an windows xp laptop in the house, and being its a gateway and tablet its a plus for me.



It's actually a really nice machine. Gets a bit hot, but that's expected. I've always wanted one. I just don't use it much. Only time I used it in college was as an easy way to look through the library catalog while I was looking for a book. I've drawn a few pics with GIMP on it, but I'm not that much of an artist


----------



## dannaswolcott

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's actually a really nice machine. Gets a bit hot, but that's expected. I've always wanted one. I just don't use it much. Only time I used it in college was as an easy way to look through the library catalog while I was looking for a book. I've drawn a few pics with GIMP on it, but I'm not that much of an artist



Sounds like a laptop that would do me good around here.... I got a brand new gateway laptop, but id like a 2ed around, and windows xp gateway and tablet in 1 laptop works good for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump for either item.


----------



## voyagerfan99

*Bump*

Both items are still available. Danna, you want it soon?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Both the tablet and wireless card are on eBay now.

TABLET

WIRELESS-N ADAPTER


----------



## voyagerfan99

BUMP

Have an Eee PC on eBay and the D-Link card is also up on eBay.


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> BUMP
> 
> Have an Eee PC on eBay and the D-Link card is also up on eBay.



I got a couple of friends who are in the market for a Netbook, so I e-mailed your eBay link to them to try, and help you out a little

Good luck:good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> I got a couple of friends who are in the market for a Netbook, so I e-mailed your eBay link to them to try, and help you out a little
> 
> Good luck:good:



Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## voyagerfan99

*BUMP*

Netbook didn't sell on eBay. Two more weeks and it goes back up. PRICE DROP - $219 + shipping. I just want it GONE! See eBay link on page 1 for details and pics.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thread Bump

I have two video cards I baked back to life: a BFG 8800GT OCE and an HP 9800GT. They're both on eBay.

8800GT:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BFG-Technologie...493?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3a60b71d4d

9800GT:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-nVidia-GeFor...242?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3a60b7186a


----------



## voyagerfan99

Updated first post with new items for sale.


----------



## claptonman

Anything wrong with the PSU? How long have you used it? With what setup? Any idea why its rated so low on Newegg?

May be interested in the 120mm fan, also.


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> Anything wrong with the PSU? How long have you used it? With what setup? Any idea why its rated so low on Newegg?
> 
> May be interested in the 120mm fan, also.



Nothing is wrong with the PSU. Bought it to replace the PSU that came with my old PowerUp case from my old rig. I transferred it to a HTPC that had another PSU so I have no need for this one.

According to the reviews, it died and almost took some systems with it. But I ran it for well over 2 1/2 years without an issue. Old rig was a MachSpeed board with an Athlon X2 3800+, three HDD's, 9600GSO -> 4870.

The 120MM fan works perfectly fine. Let me know if you want anything.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Added my 360 on eBay. It ends tomorrow and if it doesn't sell I'll list it here for a little while.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Heatsink, fans, and PSU still available.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump

Added a Phenom II X2 dual core processor for sale. Still got the fans and the PSU.


----------



## Motorcharge

cpu is no longer available?

still listed as, but not in your last update...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Motorcharge said:


> cpu is no longer available?
> 
> still listed as, but not in your last update...



I just added it today. Just haven't added a picture yet.

EDIT: Just added pics.


----------



## jonnyp11

if i had a mobo or the money for one i'd get those in a heart beat, tempted to anyways but not gunna


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> if i had a mobo or the money for one i'd get those in a heart beat, tempted to anyways but not gunna



It's a very good processor and it did everything I needed when I needed it. Just decided to finally upgrade to a quad-core


----------



## claptonman

Might be interested in the CPU, but not until I sell my current computer to my friend and have enough for my new build. Need something to hold over if the Bulldozer really is coming out in september/october.


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> Might be interested in the CPU, but not until I sell my current computer to my friend and have enough for my new build. Need something to hold over if the Bulldozer really is coming out in september/october.



If it's still available by then, just shoot me a PM


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump


----------



## jonnyp11

if only u'd take 48.?? for the cpu and heatsink and throw in a mobo, then i'd buy it, but still gotta reliscence windows somehow if possible, then i'd be happy thow, and free to get my new gpu and have something worth getting one for.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> if only u'd take 48.?? for the cpu and heatsink and throw in a mobo, then i'd buy it, but still gotta reliscence windows somehow if possible, then i'd be happy thow, and free to get my new gpu and have something worth getting one for.



I don't have a mobo to throw in lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump. Added month old Gigabyte AM3+ motherboard. $130 + shipping.


----------



## voyagerfan99

One more bump. I wana sell this mobo. It'll be up here till Sunday then it's going on eBay.


----------



## MineIQ1701

How do  you take payments?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Paypal only.


----------



## MineIQ1701

ok


----------



## voyagerfan99

Adding my XFX 6870 1GB for sale. Never overclocked. Never had issues. Pics to come later. Looking to get $120 for it. I'll also accept offers.

Original Newegg page
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506


----------



## jonnyp11

Dang you, i would have gladly offered 100, prob even pay'd up to the 120 for it over the 470, since that's faster and in so much better condition.


----------



## wolfeking

on the OP it appears the pic is broke.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> on the OP it appears the pic is broke.



I'll re-up it to a better site. It's sitting on my Google Drive right now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> *SOLD:*
> *Currently for sale:*
> XFX Radeon HD6870 1GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506



Just some question.  Is this video card good for Crysis 2 and metro 2033?  Full size HDMI or mirco HDMI?


----------



## voyagerfan99

It can handle those two games without an issue. It has two mini display ports and one full HDMI (See Newegg link for exact details on everything).


----------



## byteninja2

Forgive me if I didnt see on this stupid phone, how much is the 6870?


----------



## wolfeking

its $120. Its not listed on the OP, but on the last page it is in there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> its $120. Its not listed on the OP, but on the last page it is in there.



I'll add it to the first page. Thanks for noticing that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The GPU is still for sale.


----------



## byteninja2

Give it to me for $20, I will take it


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Give it to me for $20, I will take it



Very funny.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I have one question.  This is my first time but how do buying from other people on this forum work?


----------



## itsaferbie

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have one question.  This is my first time but how do buying from other people on this forum work?



Normally its PayPal.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have one question.  This is my first time but how do buying from other people on this forum work?





itsaferbie said:


> Normally its PayPal.



You tell me you want it, I give you my paypal address, you paypal me money, and I ship you the item.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Bump



Your video card will be shipping from USA right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Correct. Would you like a shipping estimate? Otherwise I could ship it flat rate for somewhere around $10.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Correct. Would you like a shipping estimate? Otherwise I could ship it flat rate for somewhere around $10.



Yeah. I would like a shipping estimate.  it will be in my choose list since my video card had died from water.  My power supply have three rail and is 36 A combine, so it should work good.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. I would like a shipping estimate.  it will be in my choose list since my video card had died from water.  My power supply have three rail and is 36 A combine, so it should work good.



What's your zip code?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Also have an ASUS RT-N56U router for sale. $99 shipped. Will edit OP and add pictures tomorrow. Original router was RMA'd due to brown outs. It was replaced and comes in the box with all manuals and cables. It's a really strong and fast router that I highly recommend.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump. Updated original post with pictures and description of the router. Still have the 6870. Also have misc. accessories like power cables, VGA cables, fans, etc. if interested. Just pay shipping and they're yours.


----------



## Darren

That 6870 is tempting...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Great card for the money. I paid $349 for it brand new.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Adding some DDR3 RAM. Original post has been edited.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Seriously? Nobody could use RAM or a video card?


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Seriously? Nobody could use RAM or a video card?



What is specs of your RAM?


----------



## wolfeking

check the link in the OP and you will get all the specs.  

And video card is a great deal.  I would get it if I was looking for one. Might look at it later for building sis a computer to game on.


----------



## Benny Boy

I'm surprised that card is still there. I figured it would be gone soon after the post.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was expecting it gone too.

I pulled the router, as I'm now using it at school.


----------



## jonnyp11

i would'a jumped on it if not for already having the 470, slightly faster IIRC and way better condition for a few bucks more asking price (prob isn't much if any wiggle in there).

Good luck selling it though


----------



## NyxCharon

Pm'd about the 6870.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Responded.


----------



## Ocean Spray

Are you selling both sticks for $45? It says on the site its 2 sticks for 28.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ocean Spray said:


> Are you selling both sticks for $45? It says on the site its 2 sticks for 28.



I have two complete kits (2x2GB each) so if you want one kit, it's $25. If you want both kits, it's $45. So you would get 8GB of RAM if you got both kits (4x2GB).

Also, please delete your post with the single period.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump

Dropped the 6870 $10


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump with two new items for sale.


----------



## claptonman

Aww, my old baby...


----------



## voyagerfan99

It served me well though


----------



## voyagerfan99

C'mon guys. Good cards here!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump. Have a socket 939 mobo and CPU combo up for sale.


----------



## voyagerfan99

New items have been added


----------



## Timmie

For the N520, do you have the AMD mounting hardware? (specifically, mounting to AM3 board)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Timmie said:


> For the N520, do you have the AMD mounting hardware? (specifically, mounting to AM3 board)


Yes, I was using it on my 1055T. I'm currently traveling and will need to make sure I have everything for it. I'll let you know.


----------



## Timmie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes, I was using it on my 1055T. I'm currently traveling and will need to make sure I have everything for it. I'll let you know.


Awesome. In that case, I'll take it whenever you get back home.


----------



## Timmie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes, I was using it on my 1055T. I'm currently traveling and will need to make sure I have everything for it. I'll let you know.


Forgive the double-post, but... Any updates?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Timmie said:


> Forgive the double-post, but... Any updates?


Sorry. I have the heatsink but I haven't looked for any adapters. All I've found so far is the Intel bracket.


----------



## Timmie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Sorry. I have the heatsink but I haven't looked for any adapters. All I've found so far is the Intel bracket.


Alright, thanks for looking. Guess I can resume the search for a cheap AMD cooler.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Timmie said:


> Alright, thanks for looking. Guess I can resume the search for a cheap AMD cooler.


The Hyper212 EVO is only $30 and the D92 is $40.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tossing up an ASUS GTX 670 and MSI GTX 970 for sale. Also have mobo/cpu and some RAM for sale (see first post)



voyagerfan99 said:


> Great card for the money. I paid $349 for it brand new.


Holy shit I can't believe I paid $349 back in the day for my 6870.


----------



## beers

Shipped prices?


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Shipped prices?


Depends on what you want to buy and what I can stuff in a box


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pictures added. I want this stuff gone.


----------



## beers

Shipping included? 

Do you have an IO shield for that 790FX?



voyagerfan99 said:


> This is a *phenom*enal board


I see what you did there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Shipping included?
> 
> Do you have an IO shield for that 790FX?
> 
> 
> I see what you did there.


You get an IO shield, 3 black SATA cables, an SLI bridge, and a Gigabyte sticker!

Also note there is no heatsink brackets. on the board as I used an aftermarket cooler that did not use them.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> and a Gigabyte sticker!


That sealed the deal right there.


----------



## C4C

GTX 970 still for sale? I'm looking at building a second rig (possibly selling mine and doing a temporary downgrade)...

I'm interested, but don't want to lead you on. I won't have the money until Nov. 20th (payday).


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> GTX 970 still for sale? I'm looking at building a second rig (possibly selling mine and doing a temporary downgrade)...
> 
> I'm interested, but don't want to lead you on. I won't have the money until Nov. 20th (payday).


It hasn't gone anywhere so if you want it, it's yours.


----------

